# POI's for Aires for TomTom.



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been looking to download these to my new TomTom 1005. The only ones I can find on here are listed as
"French Aires 2005 v2", here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=16#cat

Is this the latest list & how do I go about loading these into my TomTom?
I've only had a very simple TomTom previously & never needed to add POI's.

TIA,

Michael.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

why not download the latest from here
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php
Click on the first one,it covers all of Europe.
Just unzip the file.
not sure how you input into the new tomtom sat nav but the old ones you just unzipped into the map folder.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hogan is right, its the only POI set you will need for aires. It covers the whole of europe and is split into day parking sites, night parking sites, aires with services aires without services, motorway services etc.

It is a good idea when you have unzipped them to rename the ov2 and bmp files using plain English and prefix them with something that will have them stay as a group on your TT. I use CCI, so for example I have CCI aire with services, CCI aire no services etc.

Dick


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

To input poi's into the 1005 you will need to download Mytomtom. You will need a username and password, obviously to download updates. With the 1005 connected you will see a red globe in your task bar at the bottom of the screen. Click on it and then click on add community content. It will then give you a list, ie map colours, different cars etc Pois are the first one. You will see an add facility whereby you have to find the poi's you want. Best to put them on the desktop. It will take multiple poi's and as said previously rename them. There must be an Ov2 file and a BMP file and both *MUST* have the same name.
Eg aires.ov2 and aires.bmp. .

Hope that helps.

bob


----------

